# AF 759 Bell Danger Signal question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a question regarding the operation of a AF759 Bell Danger Signal. In normal operation, does the bell ring continuously or does it just ding once when activated by a track trip?:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't help you buddy...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no idea Broke. That does look like a nice one. Your box does say "action entirely automatic".
So I would say it is activated someway and deactivated.


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

*AF759*

Do you have any instruction sheets? My understanding is that it should ding each time a wheel passes over the activator.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

The one I had 60 years ago flashed the lights and dinged the bell as each truck went over the track trip. The trip is just a momentary contact that powers the lights and bell solenoid when depressed. Not sure what happens if the train stops with a wheel on the trip; probably should not do that.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Mikeh49 is correct, the bell and lights work of the wheels hitting the plate on the trip. It's random, no pattern of dinging. Put the trip on the track with the locking arm on the base post rail so the clip is closest to the variable rail. One wire comes from the 15 volt post on the transformer to the 759. The other wire runs from the other clip on the 759 to the clip on the 696 trip. If you have more than one 696 and place it on the other side of the crossing you just jumper to it from the other. Otherwise, the 759 will only flash and ding if the train is running towards the crossing with the trip before it arrives. With 2 trips the train can pass in either direction and warn the crossing before it arrives.That's the way I always have hooked it up. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the input. I surmised that it only dinged when activated. I need to build a simple electronic circuit to constantly ring the bell and then time out after a short period. Someday...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

